# Eye Boogers vs. Tear Stains



## MSmaltese (Oct 29, 2013)

So I brought my sweet pup-pup home on friday from the breeder. She is 14 weeks and full of energy. Her tear stains aren't bad at all but she has what I call "eye boogers". They aren't dark brown like tears but they form in the corners of her eyes and get caught in the hair around her eyes and dry up/harden. I know the tear stain products won't get this out and I have tried warm water on a soft wash cloth but it won't loosen the boogers up enough to get out and Piper just ends up getting irritated and starts teething on the wash cloth b/c I take too long. Anyone have a suggestion for this? Are there certain wipes (besides ones for tear stains) that would be safe enough to use that close to her actual eye lid?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I just use a regular flea comb to get these out and it works great! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

In addition to combing them out I wipe Boo around the eye with Baush and Lomb Fresh eyes


----------



## MSmaltese (Oct 29, 2013)

great, such an easy trick. thanks guys!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it helps if you can try to clean the eyes twice a day, before it can harden.
Our Lhasa has a problem with eye discharge, and our vet opthamologist recommended Lid n Lash wipes. I get them from Amazon. The do a good job of softening any hardened gunk without having to scrub too hard.
Congratulations on your new puppy!! Piper is a cute name!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use a human eye wash in the corner of the eyes. I let it trickle down the face, and use a flea comb to get the (Mr. Sleeps) out !


----------



## MSmaltese (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, it seems to harden very fast so I may start cleaning in the morning and at night. I will definitely order some Lid n Lash wipes and order a flea comb while I'm at at. Thanks Kathleen!! It took me two days to figure out a name that was fitting for this fluff. Did your vet ophthalmologist tell you if the eye discharge was due to the type of food your maltese was eating or if it was allergies/infection? Piper also seems to be itching a god bit on the top of her paws and behind her ears. I'm wondering if it's due to the dry food she is eating.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MSmaltese said:


> Yes, it seems to harden very fast so I may start cleaning in the morning and at night. I will definitely order some Lid n Lash wipes and order a flea comb while I'm at at. Thanks Kathleen!! It took me two days to figure out a name that was fitting for this fluff. Did your vet ophthalmologist tell you if the eye discharge was due to the type of food your maltese was eating or if it was allergies/infection? Piper also seems to be itching a god bit on the top of her paws and behind her ears. I'm wondering if it's due to the dry food she is eating.


You already got good advice on the eye cleaning. Is there corn in her food?


----------



## MSmaltese (Oct 29, 2013)

Sylvia, her breeder had her on Science Diet Puppy Small Bites. It does have corn. I copied this from the science diet website: *Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Wheat, Pork Meal, Whole Grain Corn, Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Gluten Meal, Pork Fat, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Flaxseed, Pork Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Iodized Salt, Potassium Chloride, L-lysine, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Oat Fiber, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Natural Flavors, Dried Apples, Dried Broccoli, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Peas.* I am mixing in the Buffalo Blue (turkey & potato flavor) I bought that has no grains or soy and is hypo-allerginic, but she HATES it and spits all the BB pieces on the ground. I've also tried 6 different types of treats and the only kind she will eat is Wellness soft chews that have liver, salmon, fruits & veggies. I think she really likes the salmon!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

MSmaltese said:


> Sylvia, her breeder had her on Science Diet Puppy Small Bites. It does have corn. I copied this from the science diet website: *Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Wheat, Pork Meal, Whole Grain Corn, Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Gluten Meal, Pork Fat, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Flaxseed, Pork Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Iodized Salt, Potassium Chloride, L-lysine, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Oat Fiber, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Natural Flavors, Dried Apples, Dried Broccoli, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Peas.* I am mixing in the Buffalo Blue (turkey & potato flavor) I bought that has no grains or soy and is hypo-allerginic, but she HATES it and spits all the BB pieces on the ground. I've also tried 6 different types of treats and the only kind she will eat is Wellness soft chews that have liver, salmon, fruits & veggies. I think she really likes the salmon!


If she likes salmon, there are several foods that are fish and salmon based - this thread may give you suggestions: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/152906-food-we-use-new-thread.html My girls both liked the Fromm Salmon Tunalini when we used that. 

As for the "eye boogers," at my house we call them "oogies" and they get cleaned every day with a fine tooth comb and wet rag. They are less in the past few months since we've switched to grain-free dehydrated raw but I think they are part of "maintenance" with little white dogs!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> I just use a regular flea comb to get these out and it works great! :thumbsup:


Same here! I wet them with eye wash first and then comb them out. If it's still tricky I pour some eye wash on the comb itself.


----------

